# Fórmulas filtro activo 2º orden sallenkey



## skan (Abr 24, 2008)

Buenas.. busco diseñar un filtro para atenuar un pitido (10Khz) superpuesto a un archivo de audio (voz humana).....

La idea filtro Sallen Key buscando respuesta BUTTERWORTH y sería de orden 2 (-20*log100=-40dB) ...aún no estoy seguro si el orden es el correcto para conseguir esta atenuación...la pendiente de la banda no pasante en BUTTERWORTH cae a 20dB/década.... si Hago orden 2...la atenuación será de 40dB == 100 veces el nivel original ((que es lo que pide el enunciado de la práctica))...... la fC la fijaré en 3 o 4Khz que es aprox la max f 

Bueno era por exponer la idea. Esta seguramente se modificará...falta 1 mes para entrega.

El caso es que las fórmulas que tengo para el filtro SALLEN KEY son fijando las 2 R's iguales... y debo hayar los C's para la FC y Q que deseo...... 

Veo mejor fijar los C'S y jugar con las resistencias .

Alguien me puede facilitar o decir donde puedo encontrar las formulas de FP y Q para lo expuesto ((SALLENKEY 2º orden, PasBajo, C'S fijos==buscar R'S))
thks!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2008)

skan dijo:
			
		

> ........La idea filtro Sallen Key buscando respuesta BUTTERWORTH y sería de orden 2 (-20*log100=-40dB) ...aún no estoy seguro si el orden es el correcto para conseguir esta atenuación...la pendiente de la banda no pasante en BUTTERWORTH cae a 20dB/década.... si Hago orden 2...la atenuación será de 40dB == 100 veces el nivel original ((que es lo que pide el enunciado de la práctica))...... la fC la fijaré en 3 o 4Khz que es aprox la max f .......



40db/dec   lease 40 decibeles por decada.... Si a 3kHz tenes que tener ganancia 0db (en realidad -3db), la atenuacion de 40db es a 1 DECADA , o sea a 30kHz.


----------



## gonmerciel (Abr 13, 2010)

Se que la pregunta ya es vieja, pero por si alguien entra buscando una respuesta, les dejo una página elaborada por un profesor de mi Universidad:

http://www.huarpe.com/electronica2/capitulo/capitulo04/capitulo04.html

El link es sobre el tema de filtros SallenKey, pero navegando la página podrán encontrar las fórmulas y deducciones para los distintos filtros activos y muchas cosas mas.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 12, 2010)

Alguien ha intentado la topologia Sallen-Key con un Q≈10? Si vemos la formula, Q= 1/(3-G) la ganacia deberia ser mayor a 3, pero el manual de Texas Instruments menciona que a tal G el circuito entra en oscilacion porque Am--> infinito.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 12, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Alguien ha intentado la topologia Sallen-Key con un Q≈10? Si vemos la formula, Q= 1/(3-G) la *ganacia deberia ser mayor a 3*, pero el manual de Texas Instruments menciona que a tal G el circuito entra en oscilacion porque Am--> infinito.


No se que formula habras usado porque para tener esa relacion hay que fijar primero la relacion entre las resistencias y los condensadores.

De todos modos:  Q= 1/(3-G)  si Q = 10 --> G = 2.9  , o sea, menor que 3.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 13, 2010)

Disculpa, fue mi error. Me equivoque al despejar G de la formula de Q !

Estoy en lo correcto??





Muchisimas gracias y saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 13, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Disculpa, fue mi error. Me equivoque al despejar G de la formula de Q !
> Estoy en lo correcto??


Totalmente correcto!


----------

